# Dental implants



## Baileygutten (Jul 18, 2009)

Im new in Dubai, and I need to see a dentis for dental implants. Does anybody have any experience or know somebody who has in this regard, and can recommend a good dentist for me? Also, do you know how much it cost?

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The best qualified dentist in Dubai is probably Dr Dale Swallow of the UK Dental Clinic. Really nice chap too.

Based in Healthcare City 04 363 5371

-


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

I've had quite a lot of work done since coming to Dubai with both very bad and very good experiences. PM me for the bad experiences but I have found Dr Michael's Clinic in Jumeirah fantastic. I see Dr Christina (I hope she doesn't mind the recommendation)

I think in terms of cost, you can pay anything you like in Dubai but from my experience you get what you pay for and always go off recommendations in this place.


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Baileygutten said:


> Im new in Dubai, and I need to see a dentis for dental implants. Does anybody have any experience or know somebody who has in this regard, and can recommend a good dentist for me? Also, do you know how much it cost?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply


I have a great dentist in Dubai Healthcare City (everyone in our office goes to her) her name is Huda she is from the UK. Consultations are free, she will do a check and then give you an affordable price - her number is 04 363 5328


----------



## Baileygutten (Jul 18, 2009)

How do I pm you? I would like to know about your bad experiences


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I find the recommendations in this forum interesting as they quite often feature organisations where I've had quite negative experiences which is probably an indication of the luck of the draw and that in general most places are good.

Personally, I've settled on the British Dental Clinic on Al Wasl road and they have been very good to me. Not all of their dentists can do implants however, so you need to clarify this at the outset. In my experience prices vary on the position of the teeth (I think the front teeth are more difficult and expensive, but there again I am not a dentist so I don't know) and from practice to practice. I found Dubai prices in general to be on a level with Europe, i.e. around Euro 2,000 per implant, although I got mine done a little cheaper than that - something I now regret! Horribly expensive I know!


----------

